

Dutch Magic Factory: Our Experience with Cystic Fibrosis - NovemberWest
http://dutchmagicfactory.blogspot.nl/2013/10/our-story.html?m=1

======
NovemberWest
This showed up on a list I am on. I don't imagine anyone else would post it
here. The information age is fostering patient/family driven health solutions.
I think that is noteworthy and relevant to some of the apps people here write.
Unfortunately, I don't know how to frame that in a way that is likely to be a
big aha moment for anyone here.

~~~
eip
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JwTYxLNswA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3JwTYxLNswA)

The prevention of CF has been accomplished in pet, farm and laboratory animals
by the veterinary profession by assuring adequate levels of selenium and
essential fatty acid nutriture to the preconception, pregnant and nursing
mother. This is not as easy as it sounds because of malabsorption problems
(Le., celiac diseases and Crohn's Disease) in a percentage of women! All
things being normal a supplementation of 200 mcg selenium per day and 5 gm of
flaxseed oil t.i.d. would be adequate to prevent CF. Treatment of CF is very
basic - treat the infant as early as possible with selenium 1Mat 10-25 mcg per
day. Plant derived colloidal minerals may be used orally thereafter. Provide 5
gm of flaxseed oil orally t.i.d. Most importantly YOU MUST DETERMINE IF THE
INFANT IS ALLERGIC TO WHEAT, COW'S MILK OR SOY!!! If you do not correct the
malabsorption problem, treatment will only be minimally effective. In the case
of older CF patients, IV essential fatty acids and 1M selenium provide
excellent management leading to a normal life expectancy of 75 years!

~~~
NovemberWest
Sorry, I think I am missing something. How are you correcting the
malabsorption issue?

